# S% für Windows, welche Software???



## Jochen Kühner (29 Oktober 2004)

Welche SOftware könnt Ihr mir für S5 unter windows empfehlen??

Habe 2 gefunden eine von IBH und eine von MHJ...

welche ist besser?? kennt ihr noch andere??


----------



## kpeter (29 Oktober 2004)

hi

zum programmieren
zum anzeigen
zum daten expotieren

gedanken lesen funktionier nicht immer bei mir


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

*S5 für Windows*

Ich finde die Software von IBH super gut zu bedienen und sehr übersichtlich.
Aber jede Software hat so seine Vorteile. Ist schon sehr abhängig von dem was man vorhat.


----------



## Kurt (29 Oktober 2004)

*glaube* - nur IBH hat den grafischen FUB.
Die Anderen 'nur' AWL und ev KOP.

kurt


----------



## RolfB (29 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt da noch Accon-PG 2.62 von Deltalogic. Das kann KOP / FUP / AWL
und läuft in einer DOS-Box unter den Windows-Sytemen. Arbeitet
mit den Original .s5d - Dateien.

Dann wäre da PG2000 von Traeger.  Gleicher Funktionsumfang und
läuft - glaube ich, direkt  unter der Windows-Oberfläche 

Beide bieten Demo-Versionen auf Ihren Seiten an.

http://www.deltalogic.de/

http://www.traeger.de/Traegerfiles/index.htm

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe damals S5 mit IBH programmiert. Das war echt super. Es hatte für damalige Zeiten (1997/89) annähernd den Standard wie S7 2002.


Die anderen kenne ich aber nicht, so kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob die anderen besser sind oder nicht.

pt


----------



## Question_mark (29 Oktober 2004)

Hallo pt,


> für damalige Zeiten (1997/89)


Tendenz wohl rückläufig, oder ??    
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Limbo (13 November 2004)

Mit der Soft von MJH habe ich mal angefangen.
Die hat einen Simulator drinn, was zum Üben und schnellen Testen sehr nützlich und praktisch ist. Die Tastaturbelegung ist auch besser, als bei der Siemens-Soft. Allerdings konnte ich die Programme nur ins AG, und nicht auf mein PG übertragen, weil das Dateiformat nicht kompatibel war. Ob dieses Problem heute gelößt ist, mußt Du bei MJH erfragen.

Auch der Service bei MJH ist sehr gut. Als Kunde habe ich immer alle Infos bekommen, wie z.B. die Belegung der AG-Schnittstelle. Da MJH selbst Programmierkabel verkauft, ist die herausgabe solcher Infos nicht selbstverständlich.

Limbo


----------

